# trout



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

good for them.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

fresh ya...frozen for longer than a few days could be deadly to them...i learned the hard way


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> fresh ya...frozen for longer than a few days could be deadly to them...i learned the hard way


 you feed your P frozen trout and they died! ?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya ask frank about it...they become poisonous after being in the freezer for so long...any type of native fish is like that to ps he said...it killed 8 of my piranhas


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t that sucks man. thanks for the info.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

oh crap how bout smelt?????


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh man, 8 died?!!! So is this only with native fish?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> oh crap how bout smelt?????


 smelt should be fine.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

what fish are safe to be kept frozen than??


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Did you make sure you melted all the ice really good from the meat before feeding them??

And if this only with fish or also with Shrimp, Squid, other sea foods??


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

ya ask frank about it...they become poisonous after being in the freezer for so long...any type of native fish is like that to ps he said...it killed 8 of my piranhas

Hey MTX1 ... osrry to hear about the losts









I have to disagree with you statement. I've been feeding my RBPs for years with frozen trout and other game fish ... and no problems. Perhaps its how well the meat was clean and stored? Not sure .... but ..........


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Do you add salt to it when storing it, salt helps keep it fresh.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

No salt cuz it'll dry out the meat. I just make sure that I clean the fish really well. I'll wrap the pieces in plastic, and then I'll wrap a few layers of newspaper, and then finally one more plastic wrap. Keeps for several months. Perhaps the lost of fish might have been the bones. Not sure what size rbp MTX1 had at the time, but mine are full grown and have no prob at all swallowing bones and all. The one thing I've noticed about trout is the oil the meat produces, around the belly of the fish seems to have the most fat. I normally try to cut that off on larger trout. The small guys, well ... I just cut into pieces for one feeding.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

can or cant we feed trout?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2003)

Are you sure? Ive had some old trouth frozen and feed some to my piranhas tonight before i saw this


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...native fish to what?...

so fish from the local pond that have been frozen can be deadly after a while?

pls inform me because i am feeding my rhom this...


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Pygocentrus can be fed; beef heart (remove all fat and can be fed in chunks dependent on the size of your fish), frozen fish, frozen shrimp, frozen crab, frozen trout, frozen bluegill, cleaned earthworms, insects.

Serrasalmus can be fed; beef heart (remove all fat and can be fed in chunks dependent on the size of your fish), frozen fish including fins if available, frozen shrimp, frozen crab, frozen trout, frozen bluegill, cleaned earthworms. Some species (S. rhombeus) will accept bird seed, insects.

To address the question of feeding trout ... Here's a clip from the OPEFE website. Hope that Frank won't mine.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thank you!


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

P's LOVE FRESH FISH!!!!


----------

